# Gymnastics and martial arts



## Christina05 (Jul 22, 2006)

I was wondering if any of you think its too late for some one who is in there mid to late twentys to start in gymnastics. I hear that it can help improve your flexability and kicks? I was wondering if any one had any imput on the matter?:idunno:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2006)

I know quite a few people who have started MA later then that in life.  May be late to compete in the Olympics  but it certainly couldn't hurt with your flexibility, etc., as you stated.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 22, 2006)

My wifes TKD school operates out of a gymnastics school.  I'll be seeing the owner of the school tomorrow, I'll ask her opinion of that.  I know for a fact she often has pvt lessons with college aged students in begining gymnastics who are trying to be cheerleaders.  Not a lot of classes for that age.

JeffJ


----------



## Shodan (Jul 22, 2006)

Well......I did two years of gymnastics before I started martial arts......that was back when I was 11-13.  I'm sure it helped with flexibility.  Later in life, I think it would depend on what types of programs are available.  Do they cater to people wanting to practice just for flexibility, etc. or are all the programs aimed at having you perform acrobatic feats?!!  I'd look at the program, but also look at yoga and maybe pilates as well if they are available.  Good luck to you and welcome to the forum too!!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 22, 2006)

Christina05 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if any of you think its too late for some one who is in there mid to late twentys to start in gymnastics. I hear that it can help improve your flexability and kicks? I was wondering if any one had any imput on the matter?:idunno:


I wouldn't know if it is too late or not, but it can't hurt in teaching you balance, flexibility, and precise body control.  I don't know about the kicks though.


----------



## green meanie (Jul 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I know quite a few people who have started MA later then that in life. May be late to compete in the Olympics  but it certainly couldn't hurt with your flexibility, etc., as you stated.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 23, 2006)

There is a gymnastics academy in the same building with my kenpo studio, so there are students (mostly young ones) who cross train with gymnastics and martial arts.  There are a few older ones (20's and 30's) who take tumbling to help with their flexibility.  Gymnastics mostly focus on competition though, so tumbling does well without the strong emphasis on competition.

If you want to take gymnastics and your coach is willing to take you, then go for it.  This will certainly help your martial arts.

- Ceicei


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

it is never too late. you just want to take it a little at a time and not over do it HTH.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 31, 2006)

Go ahead, if you are interested.  Give it a try, and decide if it is for you.  

Some arts, like Capoeira, make extensive use of gymnastics.  Not everyone excells at this aspect of the arts, but anybody can give it a try and see.  You are definitely not too old to do that, if you are otherwise in good health.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 31, 2006)

It is never too late to start anything.


----------



## theswoopman (Jul 31, 2006)

I have been a gymnastics instructor for 12+ years now and I will say that it is never to late to start.  I have had 26 year old coming in to learn for the first time to help her with her Fitness America Competitions.  After about about a year of training she is now doing back-hand springs and back tucks.  Also I have worked with ages in to the mid 30's.  You need to remember that gymnastics will definetly help with jumping and flexibility, but the older you get the harder it is to get your body to do some of the things that are required.  Definetly try it and see if you like though.


----------



## Christina05 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice guys it really helps a lotc


----------



## Sam (Jul 31, 2006)

Christina - I want to thank you for starting this thread. I am 17 and did gymnastics from the time I was 3 to about 11. I quit and have regretted it for years. I never considered the possibility of taking private lessons to get back into it, just for fun. My life is too crazy for this right now, but maybe in a couple months I could look into it.

Good luck to you as well.


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 4, 2006)

Funny - I was watching my daughter's gymnastics class yesterday and thought, "This is a lot like martial arts class."  Perform, critique, (mental)review, perform again:  all towards doing it correctly every time.  The instructors' attention to detail and the manner in which they motivated their students was a model for the best martial arts instruction.

Gymnastics will definitely help your strength and flexibilty.  It helps develop mental toughness as well.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

